# My favourite egg recipe



## praja (Feb 7, 2009)

My favourite egg recipe is Egg curry.


----------



## sketch182 (Feb 8, 2009)

I really enjoy "Eggs Diablo".  It is a bit like eggs benedict in that it is a poached egg on toast/mufffin or other bread.  The difference is in the topping.  Eggs Diablo has sour cream, spicy salca and finely chopped scallions on top of the egg. It is spicy, tangy and rich at the same time.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite egg recipe hands down is _chilaquiles,_ topped with eggs. That's what I had for breakfast this morning. They can be cooked with red sauce (like this recipe) or salsa verde. But don't be fooled by a recipe that says to use salsa...you have to use a real chile sauce made form dried chiles. Yummmmmmm.
Chilaquiles Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

I like egg fu yung and heuvos rancheros (Karen, please forgive me if I spelled that wrong, and it probably isn't even true Mexican but I love it!).  I can't eat eggs plain - the have to have a whole bunch of flavours and or sauce with them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 8, 2009)

Laurie, huevos rancheros are absolutely authentic Mexican. I love them too. Sometimes they are served as "divorced eggs," with green sauce on one egg and red on the other!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite is my version of shirred eggs, Butter a ramekin place a thin slice of ham or proscuitto inside and bake it just to heat it through,then add your eggs top with some sauteed mushrooms and a dollop of creme fraiche and bake til eggs are set to your taste, I like to then top everything off with some thin sliced green onion, yummy. Also great with melted cheese instead of the creme fraiche.
kadesma


----------



## Toots (Feb 8, 2009)

I know they've got a million calories in them and a ton of sodium and fat, but I absolutely LUV the spinach/artichoke egg souffles at Panera.  I'd never attempt them at home though, too lazy.   
At home I usually make scrambled eggs.   Sometimes I mix stuff in, like an omlette but less structured.  I love a Mexican scramble (lots of peppers and veggies mixed in with cheese, guacamole and salsa on top) and I also make a pretty good asparagus/bacon quiche.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 8, 2009)

You can feed me eggs any way you want!  I don't know that I have a favorite way to consume them.  Deviled, hard boiled, scrambled, poached, quiche, fried, I'll eat them all!


----------



## miniman (Feb 8, 2009)

egg curry - we used to eat that a lot as kids. My kids do not like eggs, so don't make it now.


----------



## Deathbysoup (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite way to eat eggs would have to be eggs and soldiers. Simple , but delicious.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think I've yet met an egg dish I didn't like.  Omelets, frittatas, breakfast sandwiches, with steak (or other breakfast meats), hard-boiled in salads, deviled. . . .


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Laurie, huevos rancheros are absolutely authentic Mexican. I love them too. Sometimes they are served as "divorced eggs," with green sauce on one egg and red on the other!



Oh, Karen, those sound soooo good.  I think that is what I want for breakfast.  Oh, except I don't have any green sauce   Well that goes on the grocery list for sure.  

There is a company in the interior town my Sister in law lives (Kamloops) that makes the most wonderful authentic fresh salsas, chips, corn tortillas, etc. and I convinced our local organic store to stock them.  They are a real big hit and now I don't have to wait until someone goes to Kamloops or she comes down to get my supplies.  They were so thrilled that I had put them on to these products that I get a 10% permanent discount on any that I buy.  Not much but all helps!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I don't think I've yet met an egg dish I didn't like. Omelets, frittatas, breakfast sandwiches, with steak (or other breakfast meats), hard-boiled in salads, deviled. . . .


 
Absolutely agree! In fact, yesterday, I just lightly fried some onions, and add into two beaten eggs in a bowl. Then fry in the pan again to make onion omelet! yummm


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 8, 2009)

praja said:


> My favourite egg recipe is Egg curry.


 
I am curious how to make egg curry...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2009)

And how could I have forgotten scrambled!!??!!

Scrambled with cheese, with diced ham, with veggies, with salsa, & - a personal Czech favorite - scrambled with leftover cubed Czech Bread Dumplings!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2009)

Re:  Curried Eggs - Saraaaaa, I must admit I've never made an "authentic" version of this myself, but it is a dish my mom used to make when it was "almost payday" - lol!!

While I do know that this is an actual Indian dish with many authentic variations, all my mom did was make a basic white sauce, add curry powder to taste, & pour over sliced hard-boiled eggs layered on toast.


----------



## miniman (Feb 8, 2009)

My recipe for curried eggs is similar to Breezy's.

Make a curry sauce, you could use almost any (or even used a jarred sauce). A korma would be good. When the sauce is ready add halved or quarter bolied eggs and heat them through. Do not overcook or the eggs will go rubbery.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2009)

Miniman, I had what I believe to be your version with a korma sauce awhile back and it was incredibly delicious!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually, another egg dish I make once in awhile when I can get local fresh eggs (they poach the best) that's both delicious & economical is "Eggs Florentine".

Just cook enough spinach for the number of folks you're serving & poach 2 eggs per person. Put the well-drained cooked spinach in a baking dish & situate the eggs on top. Make a basic white sauce & melt in a goodly amount of swiss, gruyere, parmesan, or a mixture. Pour over the eggs & spinach, top with a light sprinkling of breadcrumbs, & bake in a 350-degree oven until bubbly hot.

This is great both as a light supper or for breakfast/brunch.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love eggs in between bread, bagels, toast, biscuits... pretty much in any way shape or form! Its the best when the syrup from your pancakes or french toast escapes and creeps onto your eggs... yummm. I also enjoy eggs dropped in soup, or hard boiled with a drizzle of sesame oil. And who doesn't love deviled eggs!?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yes, & of course there's always Egg Foo Yung (which is really just an Asian omelete), Egg Drop Soup, & egg scrambled into Asian Fried Rice.


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2009)

Just give me two fried eggs, over easy, on a piece of whole whole wheat toast and 2 pieces of crisp fried bacon on the side.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite egg dish is the quick and easy crab quiche dish I posted the other day.  Any quiche for that matter.  I love quiche.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Re: Curried Eggs - Saraaaaa, I must admit I've never made an "authentic" version of this myself, but it is a dish my mom used to make when it was "almost payday" - lol!!
> 
> While I do know that this is an actual Indian dish with many authentic variations, all my mom did was make a basic white sauce, add curry powder to taste, & pour over sliced hard-boiled eggs layered on toast.


 
Ok got it, thanks!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, from my understanding, eggs are high in cholesterol. I always have the urge to use egg in almost every meal of the day, but I resist doing that, because I am afraid that my family and I would be consumming too much cholesterol. I know for example, young kids can eat more eggs because they are high in protein. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 9, 2009)

Deathbysoup said:
			
		

> My favorite way to eat eggs would have to be eggs and soldiers. Simple , but delicious



Oh c'mon - does everybody but me know what this is? Sounds like fun...is it a Canadian thing??? Tell us.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 9, 2009)

Karen, I don't know that it is a Canadian thing but what I grew up with, and I can't remember the full name we called it, was soft boiled eggs with toast strip "soldiers" that you dipped into the egg.  

Deathbysoup, is that what you mean?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh c'mon - does everybody but me know what this is? Sounds like fun...is it a Canadian thing??? Tell us.


Just saw this Karen, I think but am not positive that the soldiers just might be buttered toast cut to stripes as Laurie said.
kades


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 10, 2009)

I am also with Breezy, I also never met an egg that I did not like.  I love them in all forms - scrambled, omelettes, souffles, quiches, curries, deviled eggs, egg salad sandwiches but I fell in love with this mexican preparation called Machaca Con Huevos. I had these in Cabo and they were to die for.  It's basically eggs scrambled with some dried beef sausage.  

We make a similar version at home with some dried beef and it tasted awfully familiar.  It was incredibly delicious.  Mexico Karen I thought of you my friend and was curious where I can find that beef sausage.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the answers on the "soldiers and eggs" - I lived in England for three years (many years ago) and I am thinking that maybe I heard that term there. I loved the little egg cups for soft-boiled eggs there, and enjoyed learning the trick of slicing the top off neatly.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2009)

Karen and Kades, here is your answer
Eggs and Soldiers
or for more of a visual....
YouTube Eggs and Soldiers


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 11, 2009)

I am "new" to eggs as I hated them my whole life.  Since I am just starting to warm up to them, I like them poached (basic) or scrambled with veggies, salt, pepper, and some spices.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like scambled eggs but i love cheese omelette with chips


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2009)

I like eggs most any way it is cooked except sunnyside up and poached , I don't like runny eggs.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I like eggs most any way it is cooked except sunnyside up and poached , I don't like runny eggs.


 
Oh Lord - me too!!!  It's a texture thing, & the same reason why I also can't stomach raw oysters.  

When we go out for breakfast, the waitpersons always laugh when I make sure they know that I want my eggs the consistency of "a hockey puck".  But they know what I mean, thankfully.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 21, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh Lord - me too!!!  It's a texture thing, & the same reason why I also can't stomach raw oysters.
> 
> When we go out for breakfast, the waitpersons always laugh when I make sure they know that I want my eggs the consistency of "a hockey puck".  But they know what I mean, thankfully.


I always tell them if I see any yellow that's running, I will send it back. Usually the wait staff laughs when you try and explain a personal aversion to runny yolks but they generally understand.  To make my aversion worse, my DD likes her eggs sunny side up and loves to pop the whole yolk in her mouth and pop it and let that goo run all over her tongue.  YUCK.


----------



## Lynan (Feb 21, 2009)

I love indian food and cook/eat it every second day at least. Have discovered the recipes of Anjum Anand a year or so ago and love them all. This recipe for Masala Scrambled Eggs is lovely and simple, so if you like spicy eggs, give them a try. I dont scramble eggs any other way these days. 
The recipe is at home so here is a link to the one I use.

BBC - Food - Recipes - Indian scrambled eggs


----------



## blissful (Feb 28, 2009)

Saraaaaa said:


> By the way, from my understanding, eggs are high in cholesterol. I always have the urge to use egg in almost every meal of the day, but I resist doing that, because I am afraid that my family and I would be consumming too much cholesterol. I know for example, young kids can eat more eggs because they are high in protein. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned?


Fats are good for kids, for their brain development. Use whole milk with kids.
My cholesterol dropped with the use of eggs, butter, and olive oil (avoid the other oils), making everything from scratch. Get rid of the food sources that are processed. I have a great cholesterol level my doctor says. HTH ~Bliss


----------



## radhuni (Mar 1, 2009)

My favourite egg recipe is soft boiled eggs with salt & pepper


----------



## QueenBea (Mar 1, 2009)

I love 'egg' mayonaise sandwiches in brown bread.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 1, 2009)

Lox (smoked salmon onions and eggs for me.

Saute the onions till they get a bit of color,
add the salmon for a min and then the whisked eggs.
Season to taste, cook till eggs are the consistancy you want
and enjoy.


----------



## Behind the photo (Mar 6, 2009)

eggs on the pan, with some bacon. But, sketch182, your eggs diabolo sound good too. I might give it a try.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 6, 2009)

Love, love, love eggs benedict for a Saturday or Sunday brunch. Sometimes I just make them with whatever is on hand instead of the traditional way. I used ciabatta bread and ham for these.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2009)

All time favorite egg dish is eggs poached in a poaching pan, swimming in butter in the little cups, with a runny yolk and tender, but firm egg-shite, dusted with salt an pepper and served on lightly browned toast.

Close second is fried egg, cooked until the shite is firm.  Then place 2 tbs. water into the pan and cover.  Cook until the yolk membrane turns pink.

But I love many omlettes, scrambled eggs (moist please), eggs fried and basted in bacon grease, frittatas, quiche, soufle's, custards, soft and hard boiled eggs.  In fact, about the only egg I don't love is that Phillippino delicacy, Baloot!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

